# Independant BMW Specialists in Glasgow



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone have experience of the Independant BMW Specialists located in Ibrox? or can anyone recommend any BMW Specialists in and around Glasgow?

many thanks


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Does anyone have experience of the Independant BMW Specialists located in Ibrox? or can anyone recommend any BMW Specialists in and around Glasgow?
> 
> many thanks


What's up m8


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had a couple of flyers left under my windscreen from that garage but I have never used them.

A friend of mine thought that it had been started by some ex Henry Bros staff after they were taken over by Douglas Park in January 2007. There was a lot of fall out after that takeover due to changes in conditions, company cars etc and virtually all the original staff left after about 6 months.

I have tried Fairbairns and Douglas Park in the last year and the Douglas Park "experience" was certainly more friendly and certainly no more expensive.

Sorry I don't know any more.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

B for Bmw ran by the same guys who do A for Audi.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Have a browse through this list of garages, with recommendations:

http://www.unixnerd.demon.co.uk/bmw....htmlhttp://www.unixnerd.demon.co.uk/bmw.html


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

If you are looking for a BMW specialist, Try Davie at BMMotors in Law village in Carluke.

Nearly everyone in the car club uses him and ive never heard one bad word said about him. Ive used him a few times to service / fix my car / ask advice and give him top marks.

Allan


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

b for bmw. if you have a look at the snow white golf post in the showroom the numbers in back ground.

he is by far the best independant bmw garage. top quality garage and top quality service.

state of the art diagnostic equipment and top quality workmanship.

and a long history of BMWs


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry lads for the lack of responses......forgot i had asked the question. 

Nothing wrong Dougie....touch wood. Just got MOT and service coming up and recently our usual/dependable mechanic has become well.....less dependable and our other cars have came back unfixed or with other problems. It was a last straw for me when our mechanic phoned us up and asked to "borrow" my mums 318 as they had another clients car in and couldnt remember where certain wires went.......ffs!

So looking for a dependable specialist and knew you lads would know a few. I'll give that b for bmw a ring.

cheers


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Sorry lads for the lack of responses......forgot i had asked the question.
> 
> Nothing wrong Dougie....touch wood. Just got MOT and service coming up and recently our usual/dependable mechanic has become well.....less dependable and our other cars have came back unfixed or with other problems. It was a last straw for me when our mechanic phoned us up and asked to "borrow" my mums 318 as they had another clients car in and couldnt remember where certain wires went.......ffs!
> 
> ...


Ah good. It might be a bit further away than you would like but I'd recommend Martin at M&B motors on Clakston Rd. He does a lot of high end cars and did my rebuild. Very genuine guy:thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

If you're pally with any of the mechanics in B for BMW let me know and i'll tell them you referred me so you get some credit.

I forgot about your rebuild Dougie - Glad it went well btw - cheers i'll drop them a call.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> *If you're pally with any of the mechanics in B for BMW let me know and i'll tell them you referred me so you get some credit.*
> 
> I forgot about your rebuild Dougie - Glad it went well btw - cheers i'll drop them a call.


Unfortunately no, I don't know anyone from B for BMW. But if you go to Martin tell him I sent you, cheers.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> If you're pally with any of the mechanics in B for BMW let me know and i'll tell them you referred me so you get some credit.
> 
> I forgot about your rebuild Dougie - Glad it went well btw - cheers i'll drop them a call.


pm me if your going down, the owners is Andy dunn, hes been on hol but they are open on monday.

tell him i sent you


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

R.W. Weaver in Cathcart are the dogs, highly recommend them.:thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

well B4BMW want £85 to fit the external b pillar trim that i've already bought. That's more than BMW! mental. 

I've heard of R W Weaver before patbhoy but i forgot to look into it. Cheers


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

How much was the trim? Just one side or both? Is it not something you could do yourself?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Just the one side Dougie and the trim was £32 IIRC. I'd have a go if i knew how it was secured as am pretty hand but i can't see how it's secured and as it's near the window i don't want to get heavy handed. I'll probably just have to bite the bullet.

I'm just tight thats all :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Just the one side Dougie and the trim was £32 IIRC. I'd have a go if i knew how it was secured as am pretty hand but i can't see how it's secured and as it's near the window i don't want to get heavy handed. I'll probably just have to bite the bullet.
> 
> I'm just tight thats all :lol:


Does the new one not give you a clue as to how it comes off?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Put your VIN into www.realoem.com and navigate to the trim section. The excellent schematics should show what clips etc are involved.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

What model of bm is it?


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Allan said:


> If you are looking for a BMW specialist, Try Davie at BMMotors in Law village in Carluke.
> 
> Nearly everyone in the car club uses him and ive never heard one bad word said about him. Ive used him a few times to service / fix my car / ask advice and give him top marks.
> 
> Allan


As above, i use him, top bloke and always does a great job and very reasonably priced :wave:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

i'll try that slim boy cheers

Pete, its a bmw 1 series

Dougie, surprisingly not. i might wait till the haynes manual comes out haha


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

It is the trim part number 4. I know it screws and clips in but its the rubber weatherseal around it that i'm to scared to remove as it doesnt seem to budge that easy.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> R.W. Weaver in Cathcart are the dogs, highly recommend them.:thumb:


Same as me.

I have used Ronnie, Andy and Davie for over a decade now, I will never take a BMW to anyone else....

They have looked looked after both my E34's including the very rare 6 speed V8, various 3 series and are currently helping me restore my E36 cabrio...

Good guys, no messing, no dolly birds to pay for!

:thumb:


----------

